# Puppy Classes?!!



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

I keep reading on here about all the gorgeous doggies attending puppy/dog classes and I am worried that I am missing something important as Nellie has never attended any classes. Her recall is fantastic and brilliant off lead, she can do the basic sit, lie down, WAIT, leave it, get down, off. She understands when I tell her to find her ball...off she trots to get it. She knows what dinner time means and sits and waits until I place it in front of her. when off lead I do directions with my arms without saying anything and she follows the signals each time. She is very sociable with other dogs and people. I think she is doing really well but is there anything they teach at the classes that I should be working on?


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Oh and she has been toilet trained for about 2 months now without any accidents!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow, sounds as if you are ahead of what some classes would be teaching anyway, I wouldn't worry to be honest, can't really think of anything that important that you haven't already covered, of course it is good for social skills but if she is meeting a lot of other dogs anyway, I guess the only thing I can think of is heel work but I bet you are doing that anyway (and Dudley didn't learn that from classes anyway), I think most of us that have done them enjoyed it and the socialising side of it (human and dog) but I wouldn't say it is something you have to do.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Wow, sounds as if you are ahead of what some classes would be teaching anyway, I wouldn't worry to be honest, can't really think of anything that important that you haven't already covered, of course it is good for social skills but if she is meeting a lot of other dogs anyway, I guess the only thing I can think of is heel work but I bet you are doing that anyway (and Dudley didn't learn that from classes anyway), I think most of us that have done them enjoyed it and the socialising side of it (human and dog) but I wouldn't say it is something you have to do.


Actually no I haven't started on heel work yet! Thanks for that one  That's cool then if I'm not missing anything...I have never been to a class so have no idea what they do. Luckily I live opposite a recreation ground where we meet lots of dogs and owners. Nellie runs around playing and I have a good old natter


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake went. Willow didn't. The best thing I learned in puppy class was to get a female if I was planning on getting another because Jake is very dominant. (Which I had no idea about because to me he is so laid back) Either way they get on well so it was good to be told because I was planning on getting another boy. 
I think if you invest the time, you can do your own training.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max hasn't been to one either, infact the only dog I ever took to training was my little mini schnauzer Emma and even then it wasn't necessary. I learned a lot about clicker training and I went more for me, than her. I needed the outlet!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My dogs have loved going to training. It is fun, challenging and rewarding - lots of attention from me and sausages!
I've also made some wonderful friends through training and had an escape from other pressures. If obedience training isn't for you, Nellie sounds pretty good, you could look for RallyO, or once she is one agility.
If dancing is your thing, some people enjoy heel work to music, I just feel self conscious


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I guess you don't really have to go to class to train your dog as there is so much advice on youtube etc...I just liked it cause I got to see and learn at the same time. It was also good for Molly to be around all the distractions and people and dogs. It was fun so that is why we did it. She could do sit, down and a few other commands before we took her.

She was almost 5 months I think when we started beginner training. Sounds like you are doing ok though so not everyone takes them to class!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Really, I think the classes are more for the owners than the dogs. If you already know how to train your dog, then it would likely be a waste of money. While I have had dogs in the past, I am not good at training beyond sit, so I really needed to go. I'm glad I did, I learned a lot. We start intermediate next week. 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I love auto correct.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I love auto correct.


Haha I know!!!


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Sounds like you've got Miss Nellie know it all; I've got Brainless Bruno (Or maybe Brainy Bruno after all -"the more I get it wrong the longer she bribes me with sausages - yum yum!")


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I love auto correct.


Oh my lord I totally missed that! Thank you for pointing it out, I have corrected it roflol. I am so red right now!

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Jayded said:


> Oh my lord I totally missed that! Thank you for pointing it out, I have corrected it roflol. I am so red right now!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S ll


No worries. Cracked me up. The pups were wondering what was going on because I was laughing so hard.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

There are two types of classes- socialisation for small puppies and obedience classes for older puppies. To be honest Bonnie didn't really need either because she was already socialized because of Dexter and weekly daycare and she learnt everything from Dexter anyway. 

On the other hand I had a cavalier who was very easy in way way but was never very friendly to other dogs. Puppy socialisation classes would have been so good for him as he was never happy around other dogs and walks were often pretty stressful for me and for him he couldn't bear to be sniffed by another dog which is normal doggy behaviour. 

I was glad Dexter went to both classes as he was quite a strong willed dog and I found them very helpful.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Weaktea said:


> Sounds like you've got Miss Nellie know it all; I've got Brainless Bruno (Or maybe Brainy Bruno after all -"the more I get it wrong the longer she bribes me with sausages - yum yum!")


Haha yeah I reckon Bruno has it sussed, clever boy!! Although Miss Nellie know it all (love it. her now new nick name) is pretty clued up it all goes out the window if we have visitors...she doesn't even respond to her name if we have guests in the house. She turns into a possessed poo!!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Jayded said:


> Oh my lord I totally missed that! Thank you for pointing it out, I have corrected it roflol. I am so red right now!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S ll


Ohh I missed what you put?? Auto correct though can be so embarrassing sometimes


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> Ohh I missed what you put?? Auto correct though can be so embarrassing sometimes


I'm a little sad it got unautocorrected. Made my day!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Oh come on spill the beans what did you accidentally put Jayded?! I missed it too!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

tessybear said:


> Oh come on spill the beans what did you accidentally put Jayded?! I missed it too!


I was on my phone, which has swype, and 'past' got autocorrected to 'pussy'
I had the same thing happen in an email I sent to my MINISTER! I was mortified! roflol


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Jayded said:


> I was on my phone, which has swype, and 'past' got autocorrected to 'pussy'
> I had the same thing happen in an email I sent to my MINISTER! I was mortified! roflol


OMG! That's hilarious. Your phone is out to embarrass you.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> OMG! That's hilarious. Your phone is out to embarrass you.


I am usually more careful, but you know, sometimes you're just in a hurry lol


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Jayded said:


> I was on my phone, which has swype, and 'past' got autocorrected to 'pussy'
> I had the same thing happen in an email I sent to my MINISTER! I was mortified! roflol


Haha brilliant! I've been there done that...so I have turned off my auto-correct so I can never ever do it ever again


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

We're planning to take Alfie and Dexter to classes more for me to learn how not to train bad habits so a bit of a confidence boost.

I think we're going to book them in as soon as we can after their second injections.

I'm going to have a go at some basic clicker training this weekend so that they're not completely wild when they get to class!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Maybe I'm a masochist but I like to feel belittled when every other dog but Poppy is obedient  I think you should run your own classes by the sounds of it! The thing I like, is to see the trainer perform an action that I've only read about, it can make things clearer - seeing hand movements and management of treats/lead/hands etc!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Maybe I'm a masochist but I like to feel belittled when every other dog but Poppy is obedient  I think you should run your own classes by the sounds of it! The thing I like, is to see the trainer perform an action that I've only read about, it can make things clearer - seeing hand movements and management of treats/lead/hands etc!


Ahh she is far from obedient! when I have visitors to the house she turns into a possessed demon...she doesn't even recognise her own name. She jumps up and chews on people. I know this is something I have to work on...do they do this at classes?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

They teach you to get your pup to sit before greeting people.......good luck with that! Hasn't worked for me yet


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would go if its your first dog.. It's really you that needs trained! That's what Lola's trainer said anyway. We aren't taking Nina, just going to go through the programme and use youtube. Nina will be going to daycare so will get lots of socialisation. Lola isn't great with strange men.. So might work on this with Nina. Don't get much contact with men with two females at home.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So I learned "uh uh" instead of "no" in puppy class and a useful command of "touch" to get them to come back to you when they get distracted. My problem is that my two are soooooooo treat motivated that they would just sit there and look at you rather than doing the command if they didn't smell a treat in the hand. Mostly I got down the tone I need to use when I give a command.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I would go if its your first dog.. It's really you that needs trained! That's what Lola's trainer said anyway. We aren't taking Nina, just going to go through the programme and use youtube. Nina will be going to daycare so will get lots of socialisation. Lola isn't great with strange men.. So might work on this with Nina. Don't get much contact with men with two females at home.


No Nellie isn't my first dog...I sadly lost Lucy my Jack Russell in March. However this being the first dog forum I have ever been on I had noticed that everyone seemed to be talking about going to puppy classes and I thought maybe I was missing something. And doggy daycare? I have never heard of it! Sounds cool though


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Barney and I have done 3 four week courses and he loves it although we are having a break now. I've picked up some useful tips & agree with lexi&beemer that the tone of your voice is so important. Learning a bit about the psychology and how a dog's mind works was also useful. 

How is Nellie with bones and food? Is she happy for you to take it away?


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

RangerC said:


> Barney and I have done 3 four week courses and he loves it although we are having a break now. I've picked up some useful tips & agree with lexi&beemer that the tone of your voice is so important. Learning a bit about the psychology and how a dog's mind works was also useful.
> 
> How is Nellie with bones and food? Is she happy for you to take it away?


Yes I agree tone of voice is very important which I have no issue with but my kids just don't seem to get it and can't understand why she won't listen to them. 

Yes she is great with food and bones as this was an issue with my previous dog so have made sure there isn't a problem with Nellie. she will even bring the bone and sit on my lap and chew it.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Argh, there was me thinking barney was doing so well but Nellie puts him in the shade!
It's my first dog though so we are learning together....


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So I didn't do puppy classes with my first dog but thought I should as I had two at the same time. The reality is that trying to take on the cues of the trainers (like uh uh or touch) was most of the work for me. And im not consistent with those, but i am consistent with looking at them and saying "what are you supposed to do?" And they look back to me and sit down. What behaviors do you want and reward for that. I have a background in psychology so in my head I treat them like a toddler primarily using positive reinforcement. And sometimes like with a toddler you just need to get it done. So it often sounds like I'm talking to myself but it seems to work. Entire conversations but for me that process keeps me calm when they behave badly.

As for daycare, I think if I could be home more during the day I wouldn't do it. I didn't with my other dog as she really liked to sit in the sun and sleep. These two will destroy my house at this point. Plus, they get such good socialization. Now mind you this is the second one we tried. First one was no good. But now when I drop them off they actually drag me to the door that leads to their play room bypassing all the people.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> So I didn't do puppy classes with my first dog but thought I should as I had two at the same time. The reality is that trying to take on the cues of the trainers (like uh uh or touch) was most of the work for me. And im not consistent with those, but i am consistent with looking at them and saying "what are you supposed to do?" And they look back to me and sit down. What behaviors do you want and reward for that. I have a background in psychology so in my head I treat them like a toddler primarily using positive reinforcement. And sometimes like with a toddler you just need to get it done. So it often sounds like I'm talking to myself but it seems to work. Entire conversations but for me that process keeps me calm when they behave badly.


Like you I treat Nellie like a toddler . I have a degree in Early Childhood Studies and have studied the psychology of infants, toddlers etc. I also have worked as an Early years teacher for the past 10 years so I do think that definitely helps...even if it just having the patience to do things over and over and using positive reinforcement. My kids think I am crazy talking to Nellie like a little child so it's good to hear someone else does it


----------

